

Why those annoying menus are here to stay - rcfox
http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2009/09/casual_fridays_why_those_annoy.php

======
daleharvey
I think a hybrid text input with a menu and autocomplete is the best option in
most situations, its something that really needs to be provided by
browsers/html, filtering happens incredibly easily, you can still force the
user to pick precise options, but you dont have to.

~~~
byoung2
I've said this before, but I like to help the user fill out the form.
Autocomplete is definitely the way to go. Also, if I put in a zip code, you
can fill in the country, state, and give me suggestions for the city.

